# Wann laichen Schubunkis



## perschol (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe neun Scubunkis in meinem Teich 2200 Liter Wasser und Seerosen.
Kann aber noch keinen Zuwachs erkennen.
Wer kann mir sagen woran das liegen könnte.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Peter,

__ Shubunkin laichen wie alle Goldfische zwischen Mai/Juni - August/September ab
Wenn es keine kleinen gibt kanns mehrere Ursachen haben

Fische sind noch nicht geschlechtsreif
Fische haben nur ein Geschlecht (kann bei 9 auch schon mal passieren - wie bei meinen 11 im letzten Jahr gekauften Dimidichromis strigatus Jungfischen, haben sich mittlerweile alle als Männchen entpuppt
Fische laichen zwar, aber weil der kleine Teich überbesetzt ist sind werden Laich und aufkommende Jungfische gefressen - es dauert schließlich ein paar Wochen von Ei bis zum 2cm Fischchen

MfG Frank


----------



## perschol (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Danke für Deine Antwort ich werd noch ein bißchen warten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Peter,

wie groß sind die __ Shubunkin denn? Laichreif werden die großen Teich-Goldfische, je nach Wachstum, meißt im 2-3 Lebensjahr (ab 13-15cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## perschol (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi 
Frank
Meine Shubunkis sind zwischen 11 - 13 cm groß, aber ich habe noch 4 Rotfedern ca 18 cm groß im Teich, eventuell werden die Eier ja von den Rotfedern gefressen.
Was meinst Du?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## waterman (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo,
meine beiden Shubunkins (5-6 Jahre alt)  sind heute morgen wieder sehr fleißig beim Fischeln. Zu dritt mit einem Sarasa. Die Wanne kocht.
Und die Koi haben ein schönes Frühstück , denn sie sind sofort hinterher und lassen sich die den frischen Kaviar schmecken. So hält sich der Nachwuchs in Grenzen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## perschol (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Wil
Es wäre schön wenn in meinem Teich genauso wäre, aber da tut sich zur Zeit nichts eventuell sind sie noch zu Jung.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## waterman (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Peter,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass bald Lust im Teich aufkommt 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## minotaurus (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo,

ich muss diesen Thread nochmal reanimieren, denn mir stellt sich heute aktuell eine Frage:

Kann es sein, dass die Fische (__ Shubunkin) nur des Triebes wegen den Laichvorgang bzw. 
das Laichverhalten durchführen es aber keinen Nachwuchs geben kann/ wird?? 

Ich werde aus der Aussage von Frank nicht so ganz zu 100% schlau und hoffe, das dies hier 
zutrifft:



> Original Frank:
> 
> Wenn es keine kleinen gibt kanns mehrere Ursachen haben
> 
> Fische sind noch nicht geschlechtsreif



Denn heute ist hier echt was los in unserem Teich, die beiden __ Graskarpfen sind völlig mit der 
Situation überfordert wie es scheint und wissen nichts mit dem Verhalten der anderen 
anzufangen. 

Diese jagen wie blöd durch den Teich und hierbei folgen vier kleinere (Männchen?) einem 
etwas größeren (Weibchen?) derart dicht auf der Schwanzflosse, dass es teils schon so 
wirkt, als würde der Fisch erdrückt bzw. aus dem Wasser gehoben.

Alles spielt sich entweder innerhalb der __ Bachbunge im flachen Bereich, oder mitten im 
__ Hornkraut ab.....

Ich vermute das es dass hier als Fischeln benannte Laichverhalten ist, wissen tuhe ich es 
nicht  .....denn ja man könnte es auch mit köchelndem Wasser vergleichen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*



minotaurus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss diesen Thread nochmal reanimieren, denn mir stellt sich heute aktuell eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Hi Heiko,

das was Du da beschreibst ist typischen Ablaichverhalten bei Goldies. Die stehn auf Sadomasopraktiken

Nur des Triebes wegen machen sie das nicht. Sind ja net so wie unsereins die sich nach nem Quicki schnell wieder erholen

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo Frank,

d.h. dass ich mich (wenn die Eier sich den entwickeln, sie besamt etc. sind) evtl. noch 
dieses Jahr auf Nachwuchs einrichten muss?

Ich hatte nämlich gehofft dass die erst nächstes Jahr soweit sind um Nachwuchs zu zeugen 
und das somit im neuen und größeren Teich passieren würde....

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Joerg (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo Heiko,
ich denke mal es werden nicht so viele Überleben.
Es is schon recht spät im Jahr und sie haben kaum noch Zeit sich den "Winterspeck" anzufuttern.


----------



## minotaurus (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo Joerg,

ich will ja jetzt nicht fies klingen, aber dass die sich so schnell entwickeln (also die im Mai 
eingesetzten) hatte ich weder für möglich gehalten noch gehofft und da dies nun schon der 
vierte Tag ist, an dem die __ Shubunkin dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen....nicht 
hintereinander, sondern innerhalb der letzten vier Wochen ....... habe ich die Befürchtung, 
dass es doch mehr Nachwuchs werden könnte, als für diese kleine Fütze erträglich.

Nun denn, jetzt heißt es wohl abwarten und bangen wieviele es letztenendes (wenn 
überhaupt) werden.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Joerg (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Heiko,
das sollte dich auch mehr ermutigen schon für das nächste Jahr vorzuplanen.
Es gibt einige User, die mit dem vielen Nachwuchs Probleme bekamen.

Grab einfach deutlich mehr Erde aus, damit alle genug Platz finden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Heiko,

wenn Du deine Goldfische fütterst stell das mal ein paar Tage ein. Dann bedienen die sich am Kaviar und der aufkommenden Brut. Ansonsten hat es Jörg ja schon geschrieben, die aufkommenden Jungfische werden nicht alle überleben (in 4-5 Wochen gibts ja mitunter wieder die ersten Nachtfröste). 
Meine 7 kleinen Asagis sehen schon zu das sie einiges auf die Rippen bekommen, sind auch schon ganz gut gewachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## libsy (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage als Anfänger.

Goldfische sind ja schwarz als Jungtiere.
Heute habe ich einen kleinen orangen zirka 1,5 cm großen Jungfisch gesichtet.
Kommen Schubunkis gefärbt zur Welt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Gerd,

jepp, Schubunkin zeigen schon als Jungtiere Farbe. 

MfG Frank


----------



## libsy (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Danke Frank für die Antwort. Na mal schauen ob er über den Winter kommt.


----------



## minotaurus (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallöle,

nun habe ich heute folgendes in dem Teich zwischen den Bachbungenwurzeln gefunden 
(an den Stellen, wo sich die Fische zuvor am meisten aufgehalten haben) 

 

und würde nun gerne wissen ob dies befruchtete Eier sind, 

 

oder wie ich beim Bild 2 vermute unbefruchtete, die der Zersetzung preis gegeben werden??

Wie sehen befruchtete Fischeier in der Entwicklung aus?

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hi Heiko,

Goldfischeier sind etwas weniger als 1mm groß. Wenn die Eier so aussehen wie hier die Dinger mit den pelzigen Auswüchsen sind sie jedenfalls hinüber (verpilzt)

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wann laichen Schubunkis*

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Antwort, dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich die __ Schnecken evtl. noch daran gütlich 
tun.

Ich habe die stille Hoffnung, dass es so gut wie keinen Nachwuchs geben wird, denn die 
__ Shubunkin haben schon eine ganze Menge vertilgt, wie es scheint.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------

